

Are You A Founder, CEO, or Entrepreneur? (2009) - Sealy
http://larrycheng.com/2009/11/06/are-you-a-founder-ceo-or-entrepreneur/

======
Sealy
I'm curious to see what the Hacker news community thinks about this. I'm in
the process of designing my business cards and am wondering what title to give
myself.

